# Quel format de fichier pour SD Card?



## snoopdog (10 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais placer l'OS server d'Apple sur une SD Card. Pour l'installer sur une Ebox de
chez ASUS. Visiblement faisable car utilisant un processeur Intel Atom.

Cette machine n'a pas de lecteur optique et je n'en possède pas non plus.

Quand je format la SD sur mon Imac il me demande le type de fichier à utiliser.

Mais après essai l'Ebox refuse de démarrer dessus. L'Ebox étant encore équipé de 
Windows XP. Et quand j'essaye de l'ouvrir sous Windows il me demande de la formater.

Franck


----------



## bompi (10 Janvier 2011)

Pour ce genre de carabistouille, ce n'est pas pour le forum OS X ...

Je déplace.


----------



## Al_Copett (13 Février 2011)

En ce qui concerne le formatage de ta carte SD voici ce que je connais sur le sujet.

Si tu formates ta carte avec le système de fichiers de Mac OS X, c'est sur que ton PC ne va pas le reconnaitre, donc il faut choisir entre FAT32 et NTFS.

En FAT32 si tu n'as pas de fichiers dont la taille n'excède pas les 4 Go.
MAC OSX gère la FAT32 en écriture lecture.

En NTFS si tu as des fichiers de plus de 4 Go.
MAC OSX (selon mon expérience avec Léopard) a besoin de "pilotes" pour lire et écrire sur un support (disque dur ou support mémoire Flash) formaté en NTFS, voir MacFuse et NTFS-3G.

Pour ce que tu veux faire je ne sais pas.


----------

